# Pinarello Treviso, keep chrome or paint?



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

*Chrome Pinarello Treviso*

I got my hands on this Pinarello Treviso Italia. Pinarello experts please correct me if I am wrong. There are things about it that throw me a bit, Columbus sl/tretubi sticker, lack of panto on seat stay caps, panto braze front D mount.



















Looks like it could be one of the limited models made in the 80s, exactly like the sub Montello a guy has on this thread…

Pinarello Treviso '86 ??? [Archive] - Bike Forums

Honestly I paid too much for it, but I drove pretty far to look at it, it had panto seat post, stem and Campy Victory crank, so I bit the bullet and bought it along with some panto Pinarello C-Record dt shifters. Anyways the paint was in great condition the decals were toast literally. They were caked on nothing could get them off, goo off, heat gun, adhesive remover, bug and tar remover etc. The decal outlines were on there permanently so the paint was ruined. Through the few scratches I did see, shined some really nice chrome underneath all throughout. 

I have seen vintage frames chromed all throughout before so I stripped the paint, I was right there it was entirely chrome, in amazing condition other than the fact it was brushed in prep for paint.




























So my question is, can I buff/polish these minor scratches out of the chrome and restore that mirror like finish? What can I use?

Second option is to do a nice brushed chrome finish all around, probably use sand paper or steel brush of sorts.

Third option beed/sand blast the chrome and see what it looks like.

Fourth option is save the nice mirror chrome on the stays and to paint it.

What do y’all think?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Simichrome is your friend....

Happich Simichrome Polish - Metal Polish - Only $7.99!

Buff it out and leave it chrome......


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, yeah I tried some semichrome with a dremel buffing wheel, other than cleaning it it did nothing for removing the scratches. Then again i was only at it for a few seconds in fear of removing the chrome.

Will semichrome eventually buff out the scratches? is a dremel ok, or is someting else like a real buffing wheel required?


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd paint it and leave the fork and most of the rear triangle chromed. VERY classy look.Vintage Pinarellos were notorious for bad decals (I raced a Pinarello back in the '80s & early '90s). Replacement decals are rather easy to come by.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats what I keep seeing on the forums is that Pinarello decals were junk. I bought some "decals" on fleebay they turned out to be stickers.:mad2: I still might use them.

The chrome is really growing on me, plus with a matching polished panto seatpost, crank and stem, it will look sick. I will proabably ride with campy 8speed for the winter and then install the dt shifters on there in the spring.

I am going to start painting my own frames soon so the option of painting this will always be there. I have a few others to practice on.

Anyone have experience with these sticker like decals? the letters are not individualy cut out, just in a rectangle sticker. Normal Decals would look better without a doubt.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Well here it is.....

The scuffs proved to be impossible to buff out, almost every one I contacted said its imposible and re-chroming was the only option, at current chroming prices $750-$2500! it was a non option. Semichrome and Mothers Mag polish proven to be very good at bring the chrome back to its maximum possible shine.

Looked damn good even without the decals...


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Weighs in at about 22 lbs w/pedals. The wheels are pigs and my 8spd Dura Ace wheelset would save a pound, also if i go with the DT shifter at least another 1.5 lbs.

The 8 speed Campy shifters are great. Much different from the new 11 speed stuff, but still awesome.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Very nice, headturner for sure.


----------



## ronW87 (Feb 11, 2005)

Beautiful ... except for that saddle!


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

It was very common for Italian frames, by all makers, to be fully chromed underthe paint. However, the amount of chrome certainly varied and wasn't as nice as the chromed that was intended to be left exposed, e.g. seat stays, chain stays and fork. So, be very careful about leaving your frame totally chrome and without paint. The paint adds an extra level of corrosive protection between the elements and the steel. 

It may look great initially, as yours does all buffed out, but it may not be enough protection against future oxidation. 

BTW, the reason the chrome was scuffed up was to help the primer and paint adhere better.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Chances are the bike will be going through a make over back to its original 7speed state. I have some Pinarello Panto C-record DTshifters, C-record rd, and some 7speed campy wheels. 

Thats my favorite saddle on there the SMP Glider (an acquired taste) now being used on another bike. The Pinarello now has a vintage Cinelli Volare SLX saddle, and when the make over is complete it will be sporting a dark brown Brooks with matching leather bar wrap. The bike is like 1-2cm too small for me, and I cant squeeze any more out of that seat post, so a tall saddle helps a lot.

Its not a daily rider and is stored in a year round dehumidified environment, I am not too worried about corrosion as it will probably be taken out sparingly on sunny days.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

It is going to be a sweet ride aand it looks great. I had one of those cinelli SLX's in red, back in the day, and loved it. I can't wait to see the final product. Nicely done!


----------



## R-Know (Feb 18, 2012)

What a nice looking bike! 
Take care of her.


----------

